# Japan



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone know of any Japanese roasters?

Was considering importing some coffee and at the same time trying to get my girlfriend in Japan info good coffee, so it seems like a good chance.

Actually she found a place on Rakuten who seem to roast fresh and talks alot of big talk about his equipment and skills, so I'll probably email him with a few Qs about roast level and what origins he uses, I figure if he can answer some basic questions its then he's worth giving a shot.

Anyone know any sure shots or at the least recommended roasters?

NB

I'm thinking Tokyo or Kanagawa, basically for shipping speed purposes.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.bear-pond.com/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A sizeable amount of the world's speciality coffee goes to Japan

Do a Google search of Cup of Excellence auction winners and you'll soon identify the top 3 or 4 roasters in Japan who are at the sharp end of the action there.


----------

